# Apartments near Canadian University of Dubai



## rainin (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm planning to join CUD (Canadian University of Dubai) this fall.

Was wondering which areas would be suitable for me to rent an apartment?

I believe the apartments in SZR and Downtown Dubai near Burj Khalifa and DIFC seem to be suitable but I'm not sure whether they are walking distance from the uni or not? Checked it in Google Maps but I believe you can't cross SZR and jump to the other side where CUD is located or am I wrong?

Would be grateful if someone could help me in choosing which area is easily commutable and preferably near to CUD?

Also, are there are specific real estate agents you would recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html

Very good insights and tips there!


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

*hey ranin*



rainin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to join CUD (Canadian University of Dubai) this fall.
> 
> ...


Hey there, my spouse too will be joining CUD, I just posted a new thread about finding a flat near CUD, so if I find any info I will let you know. BTW are you coming with a family? If so, will you be sending your kids to school? Which one? 


Good Luck


----------



## rainin (Jul 12, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> Hey there, my spouse too will be joining CUD, I just posted a new thread about finding a flat near CUD, so if I find any info I will let you know. BTW are you coming with a family? If so, will you be sending your kids to school? Which one?
> 
> 
> Good Luck



Hi Neda,

Actually I'll be joining CUD as a student. I'm single, so no kids as of now 

I have been to Dubai quite a lot of times but I haven't been there since the past couple of years. Basically, the apartments near to CUD would be in Business Bay, DIFC or what is known as Downtown Dubai.

My only question is whether there are any pedestrian bridges which would allow you to cross let say DIFC which is on SZR towards CUD? Because if there are then it would be easy to walk across towards CUD. If not, then the only way would be to go to Business Bay Metro Station and take a bus towards CUD if I'm not wrong... Someone correct me if I'm wrong, haven't been to Dubai for quite some time.


----------

